# Robot insect walks on water



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2003)

From the BBC:



> Scientists have developed a robotic insect which walks on water.
> 
> The team, based at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) in the US, were testing out a theory about how one family of foraging insects performs the same trick.
> Previous theories put forward to explain how water striders (Gerridae) manage to propel themselves across the surface of ponds and lakes had one major problem.
> ...



And here's a pic:


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL!!!
I love all this kind of stuff.
I'm sure there's a scientific reason for doing this but, if not, who cares. I'm sure somebody will think of a reason and application soon.
It reminds me of a cartoon I saw in Omni many many moons ago:
                  2 caveman -  one had just finished rolling a joint. "Now," he says to his friend, "We just need somebody to discover fire!"

                Ah well, it made me laugh ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2003)

LOL! 

As to the robo insect - it is a little strange. I'm sure the technical challenges in mastering surface tension will be useful elsewhere. I imagine. I hope!


----------

